# woo hoo track day!



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I know that you guys probably don't care, but I went to the track today with speedtrial usa. I was only in beginer because it was my first time on the track. I think the biggest thing i learded was to splurge and buy the better tires. I bought new ones last week, and i need to return them tomorow because they are so worn already. I was cool, tthe 240sx was the most common car there and i appeared to have the only stock one. Some pretty good drifters as well. I was doing it but accidently because my tires were bad. HICAS spun me out once during a turn/drift. I recommend speedtrial to anybody who want to start road racing. all around good fun and learning experience and i will definitly go again. Only thing that sucked is that I got passed a lot, driving a stock car and all. I will have you know though that I was NOT passed by the 911 Turbo that was there. They should have pictures posted soon, so ill include the done up 240's later on. map of the course:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

that sounds pretty cool dude. im gonna try out an autocross with my bro one of these days. i wanna get a few things on my car first.

do you still need those struts?been a while since we talked about them but ive got some money and im ready to get some struts and springs real soon so send me another PM about it


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

there were some pretty crazy cars out there.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

much respect... :thumbup: It's good to see someone gettin dirty and not bein a pussy and just huggin the keyboard all day.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hey dont make fun of me


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Your exempt from that statement because well.... you can't even legally drive yet


----------

